# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Kevätklassikot 2017

## Googol

25.2. Omloop Het Nieuwsblad, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

The kauden avaus. Nykyään tietysti ajellaan jo aikaisemmin Australiassa World Touriakin, mutta tämä on se perinteinen avauskilpailu, varsinkin klassikoiden ystäville. Ei ihan niin kovia nousuja, mutta enemmän tasaisia mukulakivipätkiä kuin Rondessa.

26.2. Kuurne-Bryssel-Kuurne, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

Samaa kuin edellisenä päivänä, mutta helpompi ja loppu tasaista, joten hyvällä kelillä massakiri.

1.3. Le Samyn, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1

4.3. Strade Bianche, Italia | luokittelu 1.WT

Muutamassa vuodessa arvostetuksi noussut kisa. Edelleen melko lyhyt klassikoksi, mutta tänä vuonna 61,9 kilometriä hiekkatietä. Lopussa ylämäkikiri Sienaan.

5.3. Dwars door West-Vlaanderen Johan Museeuw Classic, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1

Korvaa kaiketi aiemman Driedaagse van West-Vlaanderen -etappiajon.

11.3. Ronde van Drenthe, Hollanti | luokittelu 1.1
15.3. Nokere Koerse, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC
17.3. Handzame Classic, Belgia | luokittelu 1.1
18.3. Milano-San Remo, Italia | luokittelu 1.WT

La Primavera, ensimmäinen viidestä monumentista. 300 km pitkä, mutta lähes tasainen. Cipressa ja varsinkin Poggio ennen maalia aiheuttavat kuitenkin harmia kirimiehille. Aiemmin harmia aiheuttanut Le Manie ei kuitenkaan ilmeisesti ole reitillä.

22.3. Dwars door Vlaanderen, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT
24.3. E3 Harelbeke, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

Ronden lämmittely. 40 kilometriä lyhyempi, mutta muuten lähes yhtä vaativa.

26.3. Gent - Wevelgem | luokittelu 1.WT

Helpompi kuin E3 (hyvässä kelissä; toissavuotinen oli todellinen kovien miesten kisa) ja ajetaan vähän eri osassa Flanderia kuin Omloop, E3 ja Ronde, mutta käy lämmittelystä.

28.3.-30.3. Driedaagse De Panne-Koksijde, Belgia | luokittelu 2.HC
1.4. Volta Limburg Classic, Hollanti | luokittelu 1.1
2.4. Ronde van Vlaanderen, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

Flanderin ja miksei koko maailmankin hienoin. Muutama vuosi sitten tehty muutos muutti ehkä vähän ylämäkikiriksi Oude-Kwaremontilla ja Paterbergilla, mutta sittemmin reittiä on taas hieman paranneltu, tosin edelleen ajellaan 3xOude-Kwaremont maksavien katsojien huviksi. Ensimmäiset 100 km tasaista, mutta sitten lähes tauotonta ylä- ja alamäkeä mukulakivillä höystettynä (onneksi lähinnä ylöspäin mentäessä). Jos reitti on pysynyt samana, ratkaisuja luultavasti nähdään 20 kilometrin pätkällä, jossa on peräkkäin Oude-Kwaremont, Paterberg, Koppenberg, Steebeekdries ja Taaienberg. Tämän jälkeen tulee pieni suvanto, jonka jälkeen viimeiset mäkiratkaisut Oude-Kwaremontilla ja Paterbergilla. Lopuksi reilun 10 kilometrin tasainen maaliin Oudenaardeen.

5.4. Scheldeprijs, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

Kirimiesten semiklassikko.

9.4. Pariisi-Roubaix, Ranska | luokittelu 1.WT

Pohjoinen helvetti. Erikoismiesten kisa, johon voi harjoitella vain kisaamalla täällä. Lähes kaikki Pohjois-Ranskan mukulakivitiet, joita ei ole päällystetty, on koottu tähän kisaan. Arenbergin metsätie aloittaa yleensä kilvanajon, mutta harvoin ratkaisee. Mutta jos jäät kasan taakse ja väärään porukkaan, kisa voi olla ohi. Mons-en-Pévèle ja Carrefour de l'Arbre ovat toiset viiden tähden sektorit ja näillä nähdään jo varmasti ratkaisuja. Mutta jos reilut 50 kilometriä mukulakiveä eivät ole tuoneet ratkaisua, voittaja ja mukulakivipokaalin saaja ratkaistaan Roubaix'n velodromilla. 

12.4. De Brabantse Pijl, Belgia | luokittelu 1.HC

Vielä muutama mukulakivimäki niiden ystäville, mutta muuten jo siirymistä Ardennien klassikoihin.

16.4. Amstel Gold Race, Hollanti | luokittelu 1.WT

Kolmisenkymmentä lyhyehköä töppyrää ja lopuksi kiritään. Tänä vuonna viimeinen Cauberg tosin sijaitsee parikymmentä kilometriä maalista, joten kilpailun luonne voi muuttua. Meneekö massakiriksi, vai nähdäänkö ratkaisuja jo aiemmin?

19.4. Fleche Wallonne, Belgia | luokittelu 1.WT

Useimmiten ylämäkikiri Mur de Huylla.

23.4. Liege-Bastogne-Liege, Belgia |luokittelu 1.WT

La Doyenne, vanhin viidestä monumentista ja samalla vaativin Ardennien klassikoista. Kuuluisin nousu on Cote de La Redoute, mutta nykyään se tulee liian aikaisin, että siellä kovinkaan usein nähtäisiin ratkaisuja. Viimeinen varsinainen nousu on Cote de Saint-Nicolas, mutta ennen lyhyttä maalisuoraa on vielä loiva ylämäki, joka tuntuu yllättävän pitkältä varsinkin irti olevasta ajajasta. Tämän vuoden reittiä ei tosin vielä ole taidettu julkaista.

----------


## kukavaa

Hieno avaus kesälle, kiitos siitä.

----------


## CamoN

Aina sitä jotenkin muistelee että klassikkokausi on hetkessä ohi, mutta on piristävää huomata että herkkua on tarjolla melko pitkään.

Kohta alkaa rock'n'rolli ja buugiwuugi!

----------


## PatilZ

Jees. Meikäläisen joulunpyhät lähestyvät. Kiitos Googol joulukalenterista. Hirveesti vaan tekis klikata luukkuja ja kurkata, mitä sieltä löytyy.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## kervelo

Jos nyt hakemalla jotain negatiivista haluaa hakea, on harmi että Lahdessa on jotkut piirikunnalliset suksikisat samaan aikaa noiden ensimmäisten klassikoiden kanssa. Ainakaan Eurosportin ennakkotietojen perusteella ei noista pyöräilyistä pääse sillä kanavalla paljon nauttimaan.  :Irvistys:

----------


## Köfte

> Jos nyt hakemalla jotain negatiivista haluaa hakea, on harmi että Lahdessa on jotkut piirikunnalliset suksikisat samaan aikaa noiden ensimmäisten klassikoiden kanssa. Ainakaan Eurosportin ennakkotietojen perusteella ei noista pyöräilyistä pääse sillä kanavalla paljon nauttimaan.



Ensiksi kiitokset listasta. Toiseksi näytti K-B-K tulevan illalla koosteena telkkarista.
Omloopista ei havaintoja, saatan toki olla puusilmä.

Olin puusilmä :Hymy:  Kummastakin tulee töllöstä koostelähetys €urosport1:llä
la ja su klo 21 näillä näkymin. Eiväthän nuo suoraa vastaa, mutta tyhjää parempi.

----------


## kmw

Sohvapyöräilyn huippusesonki on ihan kohta. Kiits ketjun avaajalle avauksesta.

----------


## plr

Tämä on vuoden paras hetki pyöräilyn katsomisen suhteen. On ehtinyt jo odottaa useamman kuukauden isompia tapahtumia ja sitten niitä alkaa tulla joka viikko.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Toivottavasti Chrome+Hola jaksaa toimia, koska nyt niitä taas tarvitaan.

----------


## Steni

Kiitos listasta!
Selkeästi kevään merkit ilmassa, kun kisakausi alkaa kunnolla........

----------


## PeeHoo

> Hieno avaus kesälle, kiitos siitä...



..Googolille.

----------


## kukavaa

Itsehän odotan Stade Bianchee, kun siellä pitäis Bananiton aloitella kauttaa. Ja on se kiva kisa kyllä muutenkin,  etenkin maisemien puolesta ja onhan tuo sikäli muodikkaimmasta päästä, kun on soranjauhanta kilpa. M-SRssa toivoisin Gavirian revanssia kunhan nyt pysyisi pystyssä. Muuten sitte onkin hauska nähdä esimerkiksi miten Tommeke päätt uransa, onko nyt Sepin vuoro ja jatkuuko Greg vanin mieltsi viime kausi vieläkin.

edit. Vai kesälle kirjoitin minä. No keväälle toki tarkoitin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Lauantaina odotan kovasti Philippe Gilbertin voittavan vielä kerran ja sunnuntaina Tom Boonenin - enkä panisi pahakseni vaikka voittoja tulisi muissakin kisoissa. Kevättä kohti mentäessä seuraan lisäksi erityisesti Fernando Gavirian ja Julian Alaphilippen edesottamuksia.

----------


## Köfte

Alaphilippestä on povattu ranskalaisen pyöräilyn sateentekijää, saapa nähdä. Ehdokkaita kun on vuosien 
mittaan ollut jokunenkin. Ainakin aikaisemmat saavutukset aiheuttavat ennakko-odotuksia. Jokohan "vanhoilla
herroilla" alkaa ikä painaa? Onko kumpikaan puhunut lopettamisaikeista?

----------


## Googol

Boonen lopettaa Roubaix'hen.

----------


## OJ

Onko Gilbertillä soppari haussa? Gilbert ajaa parhaiten silloin kun pitää saada uutta sopparia varten vähän tuloksia kasaan.
Olen vähän skeptinen hehkutetun "uuden polven" esiinmarssin suhteen, mutta vähemmän skeptinen Sagan, Kristoff, Vanmarcke, Kwiatkowski taistelun suhteen.

----------


## Faucon

> Ensiksi kiitokset listasta. Toiseksi näytti K-B-K tulevan illalla koosteena telkkarista.
> Omloopista ei havaintoja, saatan toki olla puusilmä.
> 
> Olin puusilmä Kummastakin tulee töllöstä koostelähetys €urosport1:llä
> la ja su klo 21 näillä näkymin. Eiväthän nuo suoraa vastaa, mutta tyhjää parempi.



Eurosport playeristä nuo näkee suorana. En tosin tiedä onko suorassa lähetyksessä selostusta mukana.

----------


## OJ

Varsin hyvähenkistä revitystä ja Sagan vaikuttaa aika vahvalta. Saa nähdä ajaako Skyborgit hatkan kiinni.

----------


## jarit

Kolmekymppiä jäljellä, GvA, Sagan ja vanMarcke hatkassa 30sek erolla. Etix ja Styven yrittää vetää kiinni. Tästähän tulee mielenkiintoinen.
Edit. Ja tuo olikin lopullinen järjestys.

----------


## OJ

Huh! Korjaan aikaisempaa viestiä kun kattelen uusintaa. Sagan oli ihan perkeleen kova. Sepi ja GvA istu peesikärpäsenä kympin verran väliporukan irtoamisen jälkeen. Tämän jälkeenkin Sagan jyskäsi keulassa "jatkuvasti" 

Quickstepillä ja Skyllä oli sitten vähän huonompi päivä.

----------


## Köfte

Huonosta striimistä huolimatta kiva katsoa taas pitkästä aikaa kilvanajoa.
Huomenna sitten lisää :Hymy:

----------


## Munarello

Taas mennään! Tony Martin (ja kaksi muuta) pannutti ikävän näköisesti ja nyt on silmäkulma auki. Lähtikös Boonen muuten lainkaan, kun en ole vielä nähnyt kuvissa?

----------


## villef

Boonenilla ollut mahavaivoja, eikä startannut..

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

Belgian kisoja on ikävästi ruvennut seuraamaan jälkipuheet siitä missä olisi sääntöjen ja kommissaarien määräysten mukaan saanut ajaa ja missä ei. Eilisessä Omloopissa oli etukäteen informoitu ajajia siitä että erityisesti tietyillä osuuksilla ei saa ajaa pyörätiellä tai jalkakäytävällä ja heitä jopa uhattiin jälkikäteen videon perusteella tehtävällä hylkäyksellä. 

Tästä huolimatta kärkikolmikko ajoi (ainakin) erään kaksi kilometriä pitkän osuuden jalkakäytävällä, mutta takaa-ajajien aloittaessa saman osuuden jalkakäytävälle oli asettunut tuomariston moottoripyörä varmistukseksi. Osa kanssakilpailijoista ja tietenkin tallipäälliköistä kävikin kilpailun jälkeen kuumina siitä ettei sääntöjä noudatettu eikä valvottu tasapuolisesti.

Toisaalta mm Skyn Lowe oli sitä mieltä että päivän palkintopallimiehet olivat joka tapauksessa kovimpia eikä tapahtunut ratkaissut kilpailua. GvA:tia puheet varmasti kiusasivat ja hän menikin ehkä tarpeettoman pitkällle selittäessään puolustuksekseen suunnilleen että sääntö on mahdoton koska muuten ei kukaan pääsisi maaliin, ohittaminen om ,ahdotonta eikä kasoja voi väistää ellei saa ajaa jalkakäytävälläkin eikä sääntöä kuitenkaan voi sataprosenttisesti valvoa.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/side...et-nieuwsblad/

----------


## zander

On se Sagan vaan äijä!

----------


## PatilZ

Oli helpon näköinen voitto. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## OJ

Muistanko väärin, vai onko Rondessa laitettu aitoja tolle jalkakäytävälle? Näissä pienemmissä kisoissa on harvemmin niin paljon aitaa ja muuta käytössä, niin kuskit pääsevät pyöräteille ja katsojat tielle.

----------


## Köfte

> Oli helpon näköinen voitto. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Niin oli. Kyllähän niitä aitoja on isommissa kahinoissa enemmän, Rondesta ei varmuutta.
Ne P-R tasoristeyshaahuilut kuulunevat samaan ryhmään. Toiset noudattavat, toiset eivät.

----------


## TurboKoo

Olisi aika helppo laittaa hiukan merkkausnauhaa ja muovitolppia jos siitä haluttaisiin eroon.

----------


## CamoN

Sagan on älyttömän kova. Trentinin "välikiri" lopussa oli melkoinen aivopieru, siihen asti muu kärkinelikko merkkasi Sagania ja sitten pakka hajosi. Ei näköjään tarvita kuin 200-300m matkan verran tuulensuojaa Saganille. Sen jälkeen on ihan sama onko jaloissa viikonlopulta 100, 200 vai 400km kärkivauhtista kilvanajoa. Jos loppukiriin ei ole selviytynyt joku aivan terävimmän kärjen sprinttereistä, muut on aivan turisteja kun Sagan avaa.

----------


## plr

Saganin ajoa on ilo seurata. Yleensä jotakin tapahtuu.

----------


## Warlord

Komeasti Sagan edustaa sateenkaaripaidassa, ei jätä epäselväksi onko ansainnut titteliä.

----------


## buhvalo

Vahvassa kunnossa on Sagan. Stuyven jätti jo ajoissa vetohommat lyhyeksi, eikä ollut mitään jakoa lopussa.  Saganin marginalgainssit.  :Hymy:  http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/9091/Time-o...beertjes.dhtml

----------


## OJ

> Sagan on älyttömän kova. Trentinin "välikiri" lopussa oli melkoinen aivopieru, siihen asti muu kärkinelikko merkkasi Sagania ja sitten pakka hajosi. Ei näköjään tarvita kuin 200-300m matkan verran tuulensuojaa Saganille. Sen jälkeen on ihan sama onko jaloissa viikonlopulta 100, 200 vai 400km kärkivauhtista kilvanajoa. Jos loppukiriin ei ole selviytynyt joku aivan terävimmän kärjen sprinttereistä, muut on aivan turisteja kun Sagan avaa.



Kunhan ei ole kovin paha tarve päästä vessaan kuten Lauantaina. Saa nähdä tuleeko keväästä Sagan-show.

----------


## Googol

11. Strade Bianche




Aikaisemmat voittajat:

2016: Fabian Cancellara
2015: Zdenek Stybar
2014: Michal Kwiatkowski
2013: Moreno Moser
2012: Fabian Cancellara
2011: Philippe Gilbert
2010: Maksim Iglinski
2009: Thomas Lövkvist
2008: Fabian Cancellara
2007: Aleksandr Kolobnev

-Mahdollisesti sadetta luvassa alkukisaan. Tuskin riittää kuitenkaan samanlaiseen mutaralliin kuin 2010 Girossa.

-Kilpailun ehkä vaativin sektori, 11,5 km pitkä Monte Sante Marie, nimettiin Cancellaran mukaan.



Feltet.dk:n suosikit:

***** Peter Sagan
**** Zdenek Stybar, Greg Van Avermaet
*** Tiesj Benoot, Tom Dumoulin, Fabio Felline, Ben Hermans, Tim Wellens
** Sep Vanmarcke, Nathan Haas, Rigoberto Uran, Diego Rosa, Jasper Stuyven, Michal Kwiatkowski, Giovanni Visconti, Petr Vakoc, Edvald Boasson Hagen
* Oscar Gatto, Gianluca Brambilla, Gianni Moscon, Jhonatan Restrepo, Primoz Roglic, Luis Leon Sanchez, Vincenzo Nibali, Alexandre Geniez, Wilco Kelderman, Luis Leon Sanchez, Roman Kreuziger, Fabio Aru, Jan Bakelants, Michael Valgren, Daniel Oss, Andrey Amador, Bob Jungels, Moreno Moser, Matteo Trentin, Thibaut Pinot, Ondrej Cink

----------


## Köfte

Kiitokset Googolille alustuksesta. Vaikkakaan en ole Sagan-fani, jotakin kietovaa 
tuossa äijässä on. Kapinahenkeä/vastarintaa?

----------


## Munarello

Siellä on siis 11 sorapätkää, joista tulee reilut 60km ajettavaa. Jos vielä tulee sadetta, niin esim rengasrikon vaara vaanii ketä tahansa. Mielenkiintoinen kisa, joka on jollain tavalla myös €urosportin ohjelmistossa. Pitää väijyä playeristä mahdollista suoraa kanavaa.

----------


## OJ

Ai Kwiato vain kahdella tähdellä? Kyllä mä laittaisin samaan Stybarin ja GvA:n kanssa.

----------


## Köfte

> Ai Kwiato vain kahdella tähdellä? Kyllä mä laittaisin samaan Stybarin ja GvA:n kanssa.



Myöskin. Aru yhdellä tähdellä? Eikö Alaphilippe osallistu lainkaan?

----------


## Kare_Eskola

Jännä bongata yhden tähden suosikeista myös Ondrej Cink - entinen maasto- ja krossikuski, joka puolivahingossa vaihtoi maantielle. Kiinnostava kuski, ja niin lyhyt kisa että voi hyvinkin roikkua mukana.

----------


## Googol

> Eikö Alaphilippe osallistu lainkaan?



On Pariisi-Nizzassa, joka alkaa sunnuntaina. Taitaisi tulla vähän kiire.

----------


## Köfte

Ai niin, sekin alkaa! Kevät on kiirettä aikaa :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Iso kypärännosto Kwiatkowskille. Ei tullut katsottua Strade Bianchesta kuin viimeinen 40km, mutta joka tapauksessa kirittäjät oli valioluokkaa ja silti pystyi noin suvereeniin ja ehjään sooloon. Kova suoritus!

----------


## .jon

> Iso kypärännosto Kwiatkowskille. Ei tullut katsottua Strade Bianchesta kuin viimeinen 40km, mutta joka tapauksessa kirittäjät oli valioluokkaa ja silti pystyi noin suvereeniin ja ehjään sooloon. Kova suoritus!



Oli varsin vakuuttava suoritus. Muutenkin todella kiinnostava uusi kevätkisa! Huomenna lisää herkkua  :Hymy:

----------


## Kare_Eskola

> Jännä bongata yhden tähden suosikeista myös Ondrej Cink - entinen maasto- ja krossikuski, joka puolivahingossa vaihtoi maantielle. Kiinnostava kuski, ja niin lyhyt kisa että voi hyvinkin roikkua mukana.



Eka maantiekausi, eka klassikko ja kahdeksastoista. Ei paha. Kwiato oli kyllä kova ja näyttäs olevan timmissä kunnossa muttei liian timmissä kuten viime vuonna.

----------


## PekkaO

Kun Puolan presidentti muistaakseni totesi, että homoilla, kasvissyöjillä ja pyöräilijöillä ei ole sijaa Puolassa ja Britannia haluaa heittää varsinkin puolalaiset ulos maasta, Suomi voisi pyöräilyn edistämiseksi tarjota Kwiatkowskille turvapaikkaa ja kansalaisuutta.

----------


## Munarello

Nokere Koerse menossa. Aurinko paistaa eikä kuulemma tuultakaan juuri ole eli aivan liian hyvät kelit Kelpiassa.  :Hymy: 

Edit: Draamaa viimeisellä reilulla kympillä!  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Kevätloma tulee ja sotkee Milan-San Remo penkkiurheilufestarit kun reissataan kauemmas länteen ja kisa loppuu jo kuudelta aamulla sikäläistä aikaa. Toisaalta, ellei Henttala ole pitkässä hatkassa, niin riittää kun herää katsomaan vähän ennen Cipressaa.

----------


## Googol

108. Milano - San Remo, 18.3.



Lähtölista: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...2017_Startlist

Feltet.dk:n suosikit:

***** John Degenkolb
**** Fernando Gaviria, Peter Sagan
*** Alexander Kristoff, Arnaud Demare, Sonny Colbrelli, Nacer Bouhanni
** Mark Cavendish, Michael Matthews, Sacha Modolo, Niccolo Bonifazio, Magnus Cort, Caleb Ewan
* Tom Boonen, Ben Swift, Julian Alaphilippe, Jens Debusschere, Jurgen Roelandts, Matteo Trentin, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Danny Van Poppel, Juan Jose Lobato, Greg Van Avermaet, Jasper Stuyven, Fabio Felline, Michal Kwiatkowski, Elia Viviani, Manuel Belletti, Daniele Bennati, Jens Keukeleire, Sam Bennett

Kertoimissa Degenkolb on vasta kolmantena, Sagan ja Gaviria selvät ykköset. Onkohan laitettu kärkeen, että saavat markkinoitua jotain vedonlyöntisivustoa ja sieltä löytyvää kerrointa Degenkolbille.

Gaviria kaatui harjoituksissa ja satutti rannettaan, mutta näillä näkymin osallistuu.

Le Manien puuttuminen edelleen harmittaa, koska se olisi aloittanut kilvanajon jo paljon aiemmin. Tänä vuonna tosin Poggiolla ja maaliintulossa on ilmeisesti suhteellisen suotuisa tuuli, joten iskujen onnistumisen mahdollisuus saattaa olla hieman suurempi.

----------


## fiber

Kiitos Googolille näistä klassikoiden ennakoista. Vielä paremmin palvelisi kaltaisiani puoli-innokkaita, jos olisi päivämäärä ja/tai linkki. 

Ja vastaus: Sagan.

----------


## CamoN

> Ja vastaus: Sagan.



Jep, oikeastaan vähän tylsää kun ei tarvitse edes spekuloida.

----------


## Köfte

Kiitokset täältäkin Googolille. Sääennuste on jopa viihtyisä; jos ei tule yllätyshatkoja, kirimiehet vahvoilla?
Saattaa hyvinkin tulla mielenkiintoinen iltapäivä. RAIuno sport+HD ainakin näytti T-A-etappeja kelvollisesti.
€urosport2 normitöllöstä 15:15 ilman Selinejä, IMO valitettavasti.

----------


## fiber

^ouh, kiitos - se siis tosiaan onkin tänään eikä huomenna. Näinhän se taitaakin olla ajopäivä MSR aina lauantaina  :Hymy:  Täytyy laittaa tallennus, kun on samaan aikaan on 94v synttäreiden biletys.

----------


## Munarello

€sportin ohjelmatiedoissa: Milano-San Remo ES 2:lla 15:15-18:00 ja playerissa streami 15:30-19:00. Voi siis valita katsoako lädiselostuksella vai ilman.

----------


## bluebike

Jännä piirre MSR:ssa on kuinka sen jännitys tiivistyy viimeisen tunnin aikana.
Capot se alkaa, Cipressalla loppukirimiesten pudotusyritykset tiiivistyy. 
Matkalla Poggiolle pidetään hurjaa vauhtia (+ joukkueet yrittävät ajaa pudonneet kirimiehet takaisin).   

Yleensä Poggion alussaon irtiotot ajettu kiinnin.  
Ne joilla on voimaa, mutta ei loppukiriä,  eikä kirimiestä hoidettavana, yrittävät irti.  
Mutkikas lasku ala.

Pieni ryhmä irti muutamalla sekunnilla. 3 kilometriä maaliin.  Kaikki väsyneitä. 
Ratkaiseva hetki: löytyykö irti olevista yhteistyötä.
Jos löytyy, he voivat jakaa palkintopallin.    
Jos ei, kirimiesten tulevat vielä peliin mukaan. 

Tuo on ollut "kaava" viime vuosina. 

Kisan kannalta on siis tärkeitä kysymyksiä:

1. Ketkä voivat/jaksavat/saavat iskeä Poggiolla.
2. Löytyykö mahdollisesta "loppu-irtiotosta" yhteistyötä
3. Onko kiritykeillä apumiehiä tuomaan heidät loppusuoralle.
4. Kenellä on jaloissa voimaa loppukiriin 300km jälkeen.

Mukana olevat vanhat voittajat (huom kaikilla vain yksi voitto)

Filippo Pozzato (Wilier Tirestina)
Mark Cavendish (Dimension Data)
Alexander Kristoff (Katusha-Apelcin)
John Degenkolb (Trek-Segaredo)
Simon Gerrans (Orica)
Arnaud Demare (FDJ)

+ Henttala mukana. 

Otetaaanpa tämä taas enemmänkin joukkuettain (eikä vain suosikettain). 

Quick-Step Floors:

a) Gaviriasta on paljon puhuttu paljon, mutta minun on vielä vaikea uskoa, että hänen kestävyytensä riittäisi. 
Siksi heillä on varmasti suunnitelma b) jossa  Alaphilippe tai Gilbert hyökkää Pogiolla (tai jo Cipressalla).
Myös Matteo Trentin on hyvä vaihtoehto.   Boonen on nyt aika mysteeriö.  Onko hänelle vai
osa jäähyväiskiertuetta?  Huom.  Kittel poissa (kunto poissa?).

Orica-Scott:

Heillä parikin nuorta loppukirimiestä:  Caleb Ewan, Magnus Cort.    Vaikea uskoa, että kestävyys riittäisi 
kummallakaan.  Heilläkin Albasini voisi olla Poggiolla iskijä, ja pienessä joukossa hän omaa kuintekin 
hyvän loppukirin.    Gerrans taas on perässähiittäjä hyvällä loppukirillä, mutta hänkin tarvitsee
valikoivan lopun.    

Bora-Hasngrohe: 

Tässä joukkueessa on selvä kenelle pelataan: Sagan.    Saganille kelpaa varmaan riittävä 
valikoituminen Poggiolla.   Luultavasti mies on mukana lähes kaikissa skenaarioissa. 
Edelleenkin pieni riski, että hän polttaa itsensä liian aikaisin.     Sam Bennett on varmaankin 
opettelemassa, vaikka onkin haastanut tänä vuonna huippu kirimiehet.

Team Sunweb:

Ehkö Matthews:lla pitäisi olla suuremmat kertoimet.   Poggion kokoinen mäki ei ole hänelle suuri este. 
Pitkät isot kisat käyvät hänelle.   Alkukausi ei ole kuitenkaan ollut kovin vakuuttava, mutta
tämä kisa on (varmasti?) hänen kevään päätavoite.    Viime vuosina hän on joutunut jakamaan
kapun roolin Gerransin kanssa Orica:ssa, mutta nyt uudessa joukkueessa ei kai  tätä ongelmaa ole.
Tom Dumoulin on taasen melkein "Cancellara"-tyylinen pyöräilijä, joka voisi yrittää Poggio iskua, ja
hänellä olisi voimaan vaikkaa sooloilla viimeiset kilemetrit.    Toisaalta Dumoulin on myös se joka voi
saattaa Matthews:n loppuukiriin (vrt.  Degenkolb pari vuotta sitten).   Varalla myös Nikias Arndt.

Trek-Segafredo:

Degenkolb on hankittu tiimiin kevät-klassikko kuskiksi. 
Loukkaantumisen jälkeen tuloket sangen epätasaisia,  mutta edelleen
kisan pitäisi olla sopiva.    Joukkueen  B-suunnitelma voi olla myös 
Jasper Stuyven:n  tai Fabio Fellinen irti-otot aikasemmin.  

Dimension Data:

Mark Cavendish:n alkukausia aika vaisu, mutta nouseeko Poggio iän myötä paremmin?
EBH taas  edeleen mahdollinen tekijä Pogiolla (mutta päivänkunto vaihteelee paljon). 
Cummings taasen villikortti roolissa?

Team Sky:

Kapteenina varmaan Viviani.   Mutta on suuri ihme ellei Kwiatkowski yritä jotain jo aikaisemmin. 
Luke Rowe myös mahdollinen tekijä. 

Bahrain-Merida:

Sonny Colbrelli on tänä vuonna viimein päässyt  Italian Serie-B:stä  isoon joukkueeseen. 
Yllätysnimi?   Enkäpä ei pidä unohtaa Gasparottoa, eikä Viscontia.

BMC:

Greg Van Avermaet  "man for all season".    Hänelle usein kostautuu liika yrittäminen liian aikaisin. 
Mutta toisaalta hän uskaltaa karata vaikka Saganin kanssa (vrt. Neuwsblaad).   Mukana monelaisissa
kuvioissa.   Daniel Oss saattaapi olla taas lopun irti-ottomies. 

Cofidis:

Tässä joukkuessa on varmaan prioriteetit kohdallaan:  Bouhanni.   Vahva loppukiri voitto alla (Nokere Koerse).
Koko joukkue vain tuomassa hänen loppusuoralle. 

Lotto Soudal:

Jürgen Roelandts muuten melkein voitti MSR:n viime vuonna!!!
Ei siis kannata unohtaa häntä ollenkaan. 
Aikaisemmin varmaan yrittävät Time Wellens  tahi Tony Gallopin. 

Movistar:

Ei oiken espanialaisjoukkueen erikois-kisa.  
Bennati on kyllä sellainen yleismies, että voi yllättää, 
mutta varsinainen yllättäjä voisi olla Betancour (kunto on ISO mutta).  
Hän on niitä, jotka voivat polkaista Poggiolla itsensä irti. 

Katusha-Alpecin: 

Kristoff:lla oli pari hyvää kautta, mutta sen jälkeen kovin epätasaista jälkeä. 
Täysin vaihtelevia tuloksia, ja useinkaan ei jalat toimi loppukirissä. 

LottoNL-Jumbo:

Lobato vaihto hollantilaistiimiin. 
Lobato on kuitenkin loppukirimieheksi sangen hyvän mäen nousija. 
Nyt kun hän ei ole enää Valverden varjossa, on hänellä varmaan 
oikea kapteenin rooli. 

UAE: 

Sacha Modolo on vuodet ollut yksi aivan huipun alla olevista kirimiehistä. 
Välillä jopa Italian "ykkös" spritteri.
Ben Swift tietysti toinen mahdollisuus. 

Wilier Triestina:

Pippo!!

no siinä kai tärkeimmät...

----------


## Googol

Gaviria oli ainakin viime vuonna yksi parhaiten Poggion yli päässeistä kirimiehistä. Kiri jäi kuitenkin näkemättä, kun rupesi kuikuilemaan taaksepäin ja kaatui.

----------


## OJ

Mä veikkaan ensimmäisenä ehdokkaana yllätysvoittajaa ja toisena kandidaattina Demarea, tosin ylläri on vahvempi kandidaatti mun kirjoissa.

----------


## zander

Sagan yrittää voittaa tyylillä!
edit: eli iski 5km ennen loppua ja sai Kwian ja Alaphilippen mukaan

----------


## CamoN

On se melko kova. Ihan hetkeen ei häivy tuo kuva verkkokalvolta, kun sateenkaaripaita iskee ylämäkeen kylmän rauhallisesti satulasta ja KAIKKI yrittää rimpuilla mukana putkelta. Uskomattoman lähellä ole voittokin, kun miettii miten älytön ratkaisu se oli taktisesti.

----------


## zander

Sagan kiriin keulilta ja Kwia 10 sentillä voittoon.

----------


## Indurain

Okei mutta Sagan teki työt  :Vink:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Kässäri ihan sama kuin 2012, rooleissa vaan eri jätkät. 
Tää olisi se tyylikkäin tapa voittaa, mutta Saganille kävi juuri niin kuin Cancellarallekin.

----------


## plr

Sagan taisi aloittaa kirin hieman liian aikaisin. On kyllä hienoa seurata tällaista.

----------


## durakki

Michal Kwiatkowski on äijä, petterikin joutui taipumaan. Mutta tästä ranskalaisesta alaphilipestä kuullaan vielä.

----------


## Teemu H

Hienosti Sagan voitti kisan nyppylällä, mutta ei lopulta itselleen.

----------


## Köfte

Hieno loppu. Saganille jäi ehkä vähän mietittävää.

----------


## Talisker

Sagankin arvosti voittajaa. Hieno ele heti maaliintulon jälkeen.

----------


## mjjk

On kyllä hieno katellöa ajoa jossa ei odoteta että joku muu tekee vetotyöt puolestaan. Aina sillä ei saavuteta korkeinta palkintopallia mutta kunnioitukseni tuolla kyllä ansaitsee.

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Tuon perusteella vois ajatella, että Sagan on jo voittanut niin paljon, että voi panna painoa mös sille, miten sen yrittää tehdä. Arvostan. Lupaa hyvää Rondelle ja Paris-Roubaixiin.

----------


## TERU

Huh huh, useimmiten ei ole harmittanut Saganin kakkossija, niitä hänellä moniaita, nyt harmitti!

----------


## plr

Katsoin vielä lopun uudestaan. Sagan iski Poggion nousussa 6,3 km maalista. Alaphilippe ja Kwiatkowski saivat Saganin kiinni 800 m myöhemmin. Videosta näkyi että Alaphilippe ja Kwiatkowski vetivät kumpainenkin yhden 100 m pätkän, Sagan siis yli 6 km. Silti oli aivan siinä ja siinä että Sagan ei voittanut. Ei jäänyt epäselväksi kuka on vahvin ajaja.

----------


## plr

Kwiatkowskin ajo Stravassa:

https://www.strava.com/activities/905223228

----------


## OJ

Ettei nyt niin jää harmittamaan, niin alla Saganin tilasto ammattilaisena vuodesta 2010 (535 kisapäivää)

1 - 92
2 - 78
3 - 34

----------


## Frosty

Peter Sagan näyttäisi olevan vähän sellainen pyöräilyn Ivan Lendl. Miehen on helpompi dominoida kisoja kuin voittaa niitä. Alaphilippe podiumilla oli ehkä sittenkin vähän yllätys tuolla reitillä. Kwiatkowski tiesi mitä voittoon piti tehdä, mutta veikkaanpa että kuntokäyrä alkaa olla jo laskussa. Mielenkiintoista nähdä miten klassikkokausi kehittyy.

----------


## villef

Kattoin että siinä oli pieni ero Saganin ja Kwiaton välissä kun Sagan lähti. Kwiato sen on sitten myöntänyt että oli taktinen hidastus, jotta Sagan aloittaisi kirin liian aikaisin.

----------


## buhvalo

Sagan pelasi ihtensä tilanteeseen jossa joutui tekemään työt, siitä podiumi palkaksi. Tuskin ykkössijaa olisi ollut tarjolla pääjoukon kiristä, mikä olisi siis ollut tulossa, ellei Sagan repinyt irti. Kwia ja Alapili oli vaan jarrumiehinä noin periaatteessa.

----------


## .jon

Tämmöset kisat tarttee Saganin kaltasia sankareita, mielettömän hieno loppu. Kwiatkovskilla huikee alkukausi, ja Alaphilippe polkenut ittensä uudeksi suosikiksi.

----------


## TERU

Oli todellista laatupyöräilyä! Molemmilla lopun kumppaneilla oli vielä joukkueesta apua kun Sagan yritti karkuun muilta, Saganin apukuskit oli jo jääneet jonkin aikaa sitten. Jännimpiä loppuhuipentumia mitä on omiin katseluihin sattunut. Kammet pyöri yli 7 tuntia...

----------


## OJ

Ei perkules...naurattaa niin että itkettää 

pic.twitter.com/ALi50wrR9m

----------


## Paolo

> Ei perkules...naurattaa niin että itkettää 
> 
> pic.twitter.com/ALi50wrR9m



Voiko tuota enää paremmin ilmaista..

----------


## plr

Aika hauska.  :Hymy:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

Jos tuota vielä jossittelee, niin Saganilta jäi etumatkasta pääjoukkoon 5 sekuntia hyödyntämättä.
Nuokin sekunnit olisi voinut käyttää pieneen palautteluun enne kiriä tai tiputtaa vauhtia, josta kirin avaa.

----------


## ilmora

Paris-Roubaix vintagekuvina.

----------


## Googol

72. Dwars door Vlaanderen, 22.3.



Lähtölista: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...2017_Startlist

Feltet.dk:n suosikit

***** Niki Terpstra
**** Zdenek Stybar, Tiesj Benoot
*** Sep Vanmarcke, Fernando Gaviria, Dylan Groenewegen, Arnaud Demare, Fabio Felline
** Tony Gallopin, Sonny Colbrelli, Philippe Gilbert, Jempy Drucker, Edward Theuns, Lars Boom, Oliver Naesen, Stefan Küng, Sam Bennett, Caleb Ewan
* Bryan Coquard, Michael Matthews, Jurgen Roelandts, Jens Debusschere, Sacha Modolo, Chrstophe Laporte, Baptiste Planckaert, Nikias Arndt, Jens Keukeleire, Dries Devenyns, Luke Durbridge, Oscar Gatto, Yves Lampaert, Moreno Hofland, Roy Jans, Timothy Dupont

Ronde lähestyy. Lämmittelykisoista pienin on nyt ensimmäistä vuottaan World Tour -kisa. Kaikki kovimmat tykit eivät vielä ole paikalla, joten nyt voi olla apuajajien ja pienempien tallien tilaisuus loistaa, kuten vuonna 2015, jolloin Topsport Vlaanderen otti kaksoisvoiton.

----------


## rhubarb

Terpstra ei kyllä juu. Joku on nyt suolaamassa kertoimia.

----------


## PatilZ

Mielenkiintoinen artikkeli Milano- San Remosta. 


https://cyclingtips.com/2017/03/numb...ilan-san-remo/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## kuovipolku

Dwars door Vlaanderen sai hienot viimeiset 30 km - ja mulle ihan mieleisen loppuratkaisun. Quick Step oli odotetun vahva ja ajoi taktisesti viisaasti. Philippe Gilbert teki kisan, Yves Lampaert teki aputyöt ja sai hieman yllättäen palkinnoksi (vielä lyhyen) ammattilaisuransa suurimman voiton. Terpstra ja Stybar näyttivät taaempana että heillä on tällä(kin) kaudella kykyä tehdä kisan luonnetta muuttavia ratkaisuja. Lampaert riemuitsi voitostaan sen ansaitsemalla tavalla eikä Gilbert kovin pahasti murjottanut sitä että jäi ilman tämän klassikon voittoa, kahden kolmostilan lisäksi saavutusluetteloa koristaa nyt yksi kakkossija - ja onhan tallin kaksoisvoitto aina voitto molemmille ajajille vaikkei se tilastoissa näykään kuin toiselle!

----------


## TERU

Oli aivan näytösluontoinen loppu. P. Selin olisi sanonut, että aivan kuin oppikirjoista. Kaksoisvoitto tyydytti kumpaakin, sitä Gilpertkin tuuletti.

----------


## rjrm

Mainitaan nyt tänne edes, että suomalainen voitti Dwars door Vlaanderen kilpailun. Lotta Lepistö.

----------


## Esa S



----------


## VesaP

^Suomenlippupaita jotenkin sopii tosi hyvin ison klassikkokisan keskimmäiselle palkintopallille!  :Cool:  Onnea voittajalle!

----------


## Esa S

Nyt oli vissiin ekaa kertaa tämä rituaali myös naisten kisassa:

----------


## VesaP

> Nyt oli vissiin ekaa kertaa tämä rituaali myös naisten kisassa:



Kyllä ne on muunmaalaisia naisia pussailleet noi podium boyssit aikaisemminkin:

https://www.google.fi/search?q=podiu...w=1115&bih=694

Disclaimer: Tai siis jos tarkoitit tätä kyseistä kisaa just niin siitä ei tietoa.

----------


## rjrm

On tuo niin typerää pussailua. Sukupuolesta välittämättä.

----------


## jaksu

> On tuo niin typerää pussailua. Sukupuolesta välittämättä.



Perinteitä vähän maustettuna nykyajalla.

----------


## Googol

60. E3 Harelbeke, 24.3.



Feltet.dk:n suosikit:

***** Peter Sagan
**** Zdenek Stybar, Niki Terpstra
*** Greg Van Avermaet, Luke Rowe, Tom Boonen, John Degenkolb, Sep Vanmarcke
** Philippe Gilbert, Matteo Trentin, Jasper Stuyven, Tiesj Benoot, Alexander Kristoff, Oliver Naesen
* Luke Durbridge, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Ian Stannard, Lars Boom, Scott Thwaites, Gianni Moscon, Alexey Lutsenko, Tony Gallopin, Tony Martin, Fabio Felline, Sonny Colbrelli, Stijn Vandenbergh, Daniel Oss

Cyclingnewsillä joku teki huomion, että Karnemelkbeekstraatin lisäämisen jälkeen voittajalista on ollut kiipijäpainotteisempi (Sagan, Thomas, Kwiatkowski). Oli miten oli, eiköhän Sagan ole taas suosikki, mutta voittaminen voi silti olla vaikeaa. Mutta Oude Kwaremont+Karnemelkbeekstraat kombo on kyllä sellainen, että moni toivoisi olevan ennen niitä jo Saganilta karussa.

----------


## Munarello

Kelpian mestarilla ollut ihan vahva viikko.

----------


## Köfte

Tietää mielenkiintoisia klassikkosiivuja, kun päästään monumenttiosastolle.
Hyväpä näin, en vastusta.

----------


## Googol

79. Gent-Wevelgem, 26.3.



Feltet.dk:n suosikit:

***** John Degenkolb
**** Alexander Kristoff, Fernando Gaviria
*** Dylan Groenewegen, Peter Sagan, Tom Boonen, Arnaud Demare
** Caleb Ewan, Sacha Modolo, Greg Van Avermaet, Matteo Trentin, Zdenek Stybar, Niki Terpstra, Jasper Stuyven
* Oliver Naesen, Michael Matthews, Magnus Cort, Fabio Felline, Moreno Hofland, Jens Debusschere, Edvald Boasson Hagen, Jurgen Roelandts, Luke Rowe, Christophe Laporte, Daniele Bennati, Roy Jans, Sam Bennett,  Alexey Lutsenko

----------


## Googol

Ja Lotta voitti naisten version.  :Hymy:

----------


## CamoN

Komeat loppuratkaisut Gent-Wevelgemissä. Veikkaan että lopussa kärkiviisikkona ajaneella porukalla saattaa olla tarve hellän paikan lääkkeelle huomenna, melko raastava viimeinen parikymppiä. Ja lopulta paras voitti, on tuo GvA:kin melkoinen äijä.

----------


## Munarello

Höhö, Saganin kommentit kisan jälkeen.  :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Oli kyllä jäätävät lausunnot  :Hymy:  Ei tuu sitä tavallista, "tein parhaani ja tähän se riitti tänään"

----------


## Esa S

Tiimin ja Lotan eka World Tour voitto, onnittelut!

----------


## OJ

Sagan suolasi peesikärpäset, mutta siinä samalla sitten omatkin voitonsaumat. Lupailee hyvää Rondea silmällä pitäen. Vielä kun Boonen nouse voittokamppailuihin RVV:ssä ja P-R:ssä, niin olisi hyvä.

Katoin myös Saganin haastattelun...hauska kaveri sanoisin...

----------


## Indurain

Jos jotenkin tässä vaiheessa laittaa kuskit kevät-kunto järjestykseen 
1. Valverde 2. Greg Avermaet 3. Sagan /Soler Marc

----------


## kuovipolku

Sagan ei vetänyt koska ei halunut vetää muita jotka eivät myöskin vedä perässään. (Cancellaran ongelma.)
Terpstra  ei vetänyt koska halusi Saganin vetävän ja koska hänellä oli tekosyy  siinä että lähimpien takaa-ajajien joukossa oli kaksi kuskia hänen  tallistaan ja siinä että Gaviria oli tallin ykköskirimies joka olisi  pitänyt saada mukaan.
Kragh Anderssen ei vetänyt (täysillä) koska hänen tallinsa kapteeni Matthews oli takaa-ajavassa ryhmässä.

Van  Avermaetin ja Keukeleiran irtiottoa saattoi lisäksi auttaa ettei seuraavana  kärjessä ollut nuori tanskalainen välittömästi lähtenyt täysillä perään. Liekö  juuri tästä käärmeissään ollut Terpstra osoitti sitten vanhemman,  kokeneemman ja menestyneemmän kisakuskin elkeitä sylkemällä päin Kragh  Anderssenia joka ihmettei tapahtunutta tanskalaismediassa.

----------


## rhubarb

Kyllähän tämä tänne kuuluu:

----------


## OJ

^ Toki! Toivottavasti ensi viikonloppuna näyttävät naistenkin kisaa vähän paremmin ja toivottavasti Lotta löytää hyvät mäkijalat.

Finncycling ajoi U23 Gent-Wevelgemin, ilmeisesti kauden eka kisa, eli vähän lisähaastetta, mutta Juntunen ajoi hyvin pääjoukossa maaliin sijalla 56.

----------


## Googol

101. Ronde van Vlaanderen, 2.4.



Feltet.dk:n suosikit:

***** Peter Sagan
**** Greg Van Avermaet, John Degenkolb
*** Zdenek Stybar, Niki Terpstra, Sep Vanmarcke, Matteo Trentin
** Philippe Gilbert, Tiesj Benoot, Oliver Naesen, Tom Boonen, Fabio Felline, Luke Durbridge, Sonny Colbrelli, Aleksander Kristoff, Tony Martin
* Edvald Boasson Hagen, Jasper Stuyven, Scott Thwaites, Dylan Van Baarle, Arnaud Demare, Luke Rowe, Yves Lampaert, Jens Keukeleire, Gianni Moscon, Alexey Lutsenko, Alberto Bettiol, Tony Gallopin, Imanol Erviti, Stin Vandenbergh, Michael Valgren, Lars Boom, Ian Stannard, André Greipel, Frederik Backaert

Mäet

Oude Kwaremont (115 km)
Kortekeer (126 km), Eikenberg (133 km)
Wolvenberg (136 km)
Leberg (145 km)
Berendries (149 km)
Tenbosse (154 km)
Muur van Geraardsbergen (165 km)
Pottelberg (183 km)
Kanarieberg (189 km)
Oude Kwaremont (205 km)
Paterberg (209 km)
Koppenberg (215 km)
Steenbeekdries (220 km)
Taaienberg (223 km)
Kruisberg (233 km)
Oude Kwaremont (243 km)
Paterberg (247 km).

Kivitiet

Lippenhovestraat (84 km)
Paddestraat (86 km)
Holleweg (136 km)
Haaghoek (142 km)
Mariaborrestraat (219km)

Lähtö siirtynyt Bruggestä Antwerpeniin ja myös Muur on takaisin reitillä, tosin sieltä on lähes sata kilometriä vielä maaliin. Oude Kwaremont-Paterberg-Koppenberg-Mariaborrestraat-Steenbeekdries-Taaienberg -yhdistelmä on kova ja varmasti hajottaa porukkaa. Mutta ratkaiseva irtiotto voi silti syntyä sen jälkeisellä 20 kilometrin osuudella, jolla on vain yksi mäki, kaikkien kyttäillessä toisiaan. Kolmas kerta Oude Kwaremontilla ja toinen Paterbergilla viimeistään hajottaa porukan/irtioton, jonka jälkeen onkin enää lyhyehkö yksin tai pienissä porukoissa ajettava tempo maaliin.

Sagan ja Van Avermaet selvät suosikit. Jos molempia pelaisi, ei paljon voittoa tulisi vaikka toinen voittaisikin. Ronde on ehkä se ennalta arvattavin Flanderissa ajettavista isoista kisoista. Reitti on sen verran vaativa, että pelkällä tuurilla tai pelisilmällä harvoin pärjää, mutta en minä silti kaksikkoa ihan kertoimien veroisena suosikkina pitäisi. Kumpaakaan ei moni halua kohdata loppusuoralla, joten molempien on oltava koko ajan hereillä mahdollisten kovien irtiottojen varalta ja luultavasti myös oltava valmis tekemään niissä muita enemmän töitä. Molempien riskinä on, että he missaavat irtioton ja samassa ryhmässä ajavat odottavat heidän ajavan sen kiinni.

----------


## Munarello

Nonnih, tuommoisia nuo muovipyörät ovat. Vähän kun kolaroi niin heti on runko katkipoikki.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## plr

Mitä tuo vasemmalla virnuileva kaveri oikein kuvaa?!

----------


## zander

Taitaa mennä Gilbertin piiitkä irtiotto loppuun asti. Mitä ihmettä Saganin pannutuksessa tapahtui?

----------


## plr

Meni loppuun. Hieno tapa voittaa tuollainen vahva esitys!

----------


## zander

No on kyllä. Oliko jotain 55km nykäsy  :Hymy:

----------


## Petwe

Kappas, Quickstepillä toimi takut. Oliskohan tullut samanlainen fiasko niin kuin monasti viime vuonna jos olis jäänyt porukkaan. Olis joutunu porukka tekeen enemmän töitä ja varmistellut Saganille paikkaa. Tuollanen vakuutus mikä sattui toimimaan. Kuhan mutuilen.

Miten naisten kisassa kävi?

----------


## rjrm

Saganin ohjaustanko kiepsahti vasemmalle, tarttuiko jo johonkin. Takana tulevat saivat sitten takinkin mukaan aidasta. 
Ajajien virhe, ajoivat liian lähellä typeriä katsojia.

----------


## missile

Niin se yks hidastus näytti melkein siltä, että Petteri ajoi aitaan, voi olla että kuvakulma hämäsi. Varmaan yleisön liikehdintä auttoi asiassa. Tai sitten se oli Gilbertin tilaama täsmäisku  :Hymy: 

Komee voitto Gilbertiltä mun mielestä. Tomppa B saa lähteä alkuviikosta pyöräkauppaan hakemaan varafillareita lisää. Tai ehkä joku taittopyörä reppuun mukaan?

50% mun tämän vuoden penkkiurheilukiintiöstä käytetty tänään ja ei se nyt ihan hukkaan menny.

----------


## kukavaa

Oli kova veto. Sepillä, Boonenilla ja Saganin porukalla paskaa tsäkää mut olihan toi kova veto. Ja belgit salettiin tykkää.

----------


## OJ

Nyt oli hyvä kisa ja voitto tuli miehekkäällä ajolla. Boonenin kisa vesittyi pahasti, mutta näytti olevan jalkaa siihen malliin, että ensi viikonloppuna voi kyetä korjaamaan. En uskonut Gilbertin menevän päätyyn asti kun iski, mutta 2008 Gilbert otti Omloopin voiton samantyylisellä ajolla.

Paljon oli juttua pyörätiellä ajosta ennen kisaa, mutta nyt näyttivät kyllä katsojat tunkevat tien puolelle vähän liian hanakasti.

Ja kolarointia oli vähän liikaa.

----------


## plr

Näytti siltä, että Saganin takakiekko irtosi, kun van Avermaet kaatui suoraan sen päälle kohtaan, jossa olisi ollut jarrulevy, jos Saganilla olisivat sellaiset olleet.

Kuvista on vaikea sanoa miksi Sagan kaatui. Lähellä aitaa siinä ajettiin, joten ehkä Sagan osui aitaan tai tanko tarttui johonkin aidassa roikkuvaan.

----------


## k23435



----------


## Munarello

^Tuo varmaankin selittää, miten Saganin takakiekko irtosi ja varmaan kertoo senkin, että se mainosplakaatti aidassa irtosi vasta kolarin jälkeen. Miksi taitavana pyörätaiturina tunnettu karvanaama kaatui, on edelleen kysymysmerkki.

----------


## buhvalo

Mikä tuo murkula toiseksi alimmassa kuvassa on, GVA:n vasemman pakaran alapuolella.

----------


## jaksu

Gilbertiltä vahvaa esitystä. Jäi harmittamaan nuo kaatumiset. Olisi ollut todella mielenkiintoinen nähdä olisiko Gilbertin paukut riittäneet voittoon siinä tapauksessa. Ehkä, ehkä ei. Anyway, rohkeaa ja mestarillista suoritusta Gilbertiltä.

----------


## OJ

Kummallinen toi Saganin kaatuminen näin jälkikäteen spekuloituna. Noi lähimmätkin aidanjalat on niin kaukana, että siinä olisi mahtunut ajamaan ilman osumaa, mutta ottiko Sagan pienen pompun vasemmalle jonka jälkeen kolahti. Också, oikea reuna olisi ollut mukavan selkeää baanaa, mutta Sagan taisi haluta laittaa muut ahtaammalle ja siksi valkkasi vasemman laidan.

Riis oli esilähetyksessä kritisoinut Sagania, että ei ole henkisesti valmis kisaan eikä osaa ajattaa tiimiään. Bora näytti vahvemmalta kuin aikaisemmin tällä kaudella, mutta QuickStepiä vastaan ajaessa pitää olla vahvempi.

Mutta voi jeesus tota Terpstraa. Ensin vetää vetää Gilbertiä kiinni ja sitten jollain ilveellä onnistuu hankkiutumaan kakkosporukan keulille kiriä avaamaan. Ei tolla tasolla pitäisi sössiä noin paljon.

----------


## frp

Jos spekuloidaan niin ylintä kuvaa kun katsoo niin näyttää Saganin ilmassa olevan takarenkaan alla näkyvät aidan jalat tulevan kauemmaksi kuin muut. Olisko niihin sitten tökännyt vähän.

Koska Sagan ei itse osannut sanoa, mitä tapahtui, niin oletettavasti itse sössi.

----------


## OJ

Noita lähimpiä jalkoja mä katsoin itsekin, mutta siinä on vielä tilaa ajaa mullalla ilman että osuu kaiteeseen tai aidanjalkaan olettaen tietty, että ajolinja pitää. Mutta tossa on vähän se perinteinen tilanne...kisaa ei olisi voitettu ojassa ajamalla, mutta hävittiin kyllä kun haukattiin belgialaista mukulakiveä.

----------


## Mattia

^Öööö...Terpstra ei vetäny ymmärtääkseni metriäkään viimeisellä 13 kilsalla, vai vetikö ? Ja avasi pitkän kirinsä ~250 m ennen maalia, just niinkun hänen ominaisuuksillaan pitääkin ajettaessa töitä tehneitä, selkeästi nopeampia kiriöitä vastaan tehdä. 

Mitä olisi pitänyt tehdä toisin ?

----------


## plr

Saganin haastettelusta cyclingnews.com:ssa (http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/saga...r-of-flanders/):

"It was my fault," he said. "I was close to the barriers. I was in control when I was close to the barriers, but I think we caught a jacket or something, because if I’d hit the barrier, I would have been on the ground straight away, and the bike would have stayed there.

"I felt that something caught me, but I was able to keep going forward. I wasn’t stopped straightaway. When you hit the barrier like that, your handlebars would be twisted. What hampered me then was that they were going flat out behind me, and rode into me. I broke my rear wheel and my derailleur and I couldn’t keep going."

----------


## OJ

Tästä Instagram videosta katsottuna näyttää siltä, että Sagan ajoi just niihin ulommaisiin jalkoihin. https://instagram.com/p/BSZcwJah-1y/ 

Ja Terpstra...veti vielä sen jälkeen kun saivat Van Baarlen kiinni. Ei ehkä paljon, mutta ei tossa olisi pitänyt antaa kenenkään ottaa peesiapuja kun oma mies on edellä. Ja juu, kirin avaaminen on ihan OK liike, mutta ei keulapaikalta. Ei olisi missään nimessä pitänyt päästää GVA:ta taakseen.

----------


## erkkk

> Ja Terpstra...veti vielä sen jälkeen kun saivat Van Baarlen kiinni. Ei ehkä paljon, mutta ei tossa olisi pitänyt antaa kenenkään ottaa peesiapuja kun oma mies on edellä. Ja juu, kirin avaaminen on ihan OK liike, mutta ei keulapaikalta. Ei olisi missään nimessä pitänyt päästää GVA:ta taakseen.



Tolla peliliikkeellä on saattanut päästä paremmin rahoille.

----------


## mjjk

Saganin kaatumiskohdassa oli pari mainosaidan jalkaa ulompana kuin muut. Olisiko poljin/kampi mahdollisesti napannut toiseen noista?

----------


## r.a.i

Saganin stonga nappaa kiinni aidalla olevaan vaatemyttyyn, jonka jälkeen rengas kääntyy vasemmalle ja törmää mellakka-aidan jalkaan. Jälleen kerran yleisö osallistui tapahtumien kulkuun, tosin aivan liian lähellä aitaa Petteri ajoi...

----------


## ajelee

Ja/tai repsottavaan mainoslakanaan, joka tulee samalla heti alas siitä osumasta.

----------


## Köfte

> Gilbertiltä vahvaa esitystä. Jäi harmittamaan nuo kaatumiset. Olisi ollut todella mielenkiintoinen nähdä olisiko Gilbertin paukut riittäneet voittoon siinä tapauksessa. Ehkä, ehkä ei. Anyway, rohkeaa ja mestarillista suoritusta Gilbertiltä.



Kyllä. Klassikkotyylin voitto. P-R tulee olemaan "jännä".

----------


## mjjk

https://www.instagram.com/p/BSYyev3A...o_tour_cycling

----------


## zander

Tässä videossa näkyy hyvin, kuinka tanko osuu aidalla roikkuvaan takkiin, minkä seurauksena etupyörä kääntyy vasemmalle ja osuu aidan jalkaan. 

https://www.facebook.com/PeterSagan/...5273969579467/

----------


## plr

Asia selvitetty tyhjentävästi. Kiitos.

----------


## VesaP

Saganin tyyli ajaa mukulakivet sunnuntaina siten ettei täristä liikaa käsille...

----------


## OJ

Aika läskit renkaat. Onko Tarmac vai Roubaix kun mahtuu noin isot kumit?

----------


## Googol

115. Paris-Roubaix, 9.4.



Lähtölista: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...2017_Startlist

29	-	97	-	Troisvilles to Inchy	-	2,2	-	***
28	-	103,5	-	Viesly to Quiévy	-	1,8	-	***
27	-	106	-	Quiévy to Saint-Python	-	3,7	-	****
26	-	112,5	-	Viesly to Briastre	-	3	-	***
25	-	116	-	Briastre à Solesmes	-	0,8	-	**
24	-	124,5	-	Vertain to Saint-Martin-sur-Écaillon	-	2,3	-	***
23	-	134,5	-	Verchain-Maugré to Quérénaing	-	1,6	-	***
22	-	137,5	-	Quérénaing to Maing	-	2,5	-	***
21	-	140,5	-	Maing to Monchaux-sur-Écaillon	-	1,6	-	***
20	-	153,5	-	Haveluy to Wallers	-	2,5	-	****
19	-	161,5	-	Trouée d'Arenberg	-	2,4	-	*****
18	-	168	-	Wallers to Hélesmes	-	1,6	-	***
17	-	174,5	-	Hornaing to Wandignies	-	3,7	-	****
16	-	182	-	Warlaing to Brillon	-	2,4	-	***
15	-	185,5	-	Tilloy to Sars-et-Rosières	-	2,4	-	****
14	-	192	-	Beuvry-la-Forêt to Orchies	-	1,4	-	***
13	-	197	-	Orchies	-	1,7	-	***
12	-	203	-	Auchy-lez-Orchies to Bersée	-	2,7	-	****
11	-	208,5	-	Mons-en-Pévèle	-	3	-	*****
10	-	214,5	-	Mérignies to Avelin	-	0,7	-	**
9	-	218	-	Pont-Thibaut to Ennevelin	-	1,4	-	***
8	-	224	-	Templeuve (Moulin-de-Vertain)	-	0,5	-	**
7	-	230,5	-	Cysoing to Bourghelles	-	1,3	-	***
6	-	233	-	Bourghelles to Wannehain	-	1,1	-	***
5	-	237,5	-	Camphin-en-Pévèle	-	1,8	-	****
4	-	240	-	Carrefour de l’Arbre	-	2,1	-	*****
3	-	242,5	-	Gruson	-	1,1	-	**
2	-	249	-	Willems to Hem	-	1,4	-	***
1	-	256	-	Roubaix (Espace Crupelandt)	-	0,3	-	*

-Tähtien lisäksi kivitieluokat on nyt merkitty väreillä musta-punainen-oranssi-sininen-keltainen vaikeimmasta helpoimpaan.

-Tom Boonenin viimeinen kisa.

-Ronden voittaja Philippe Gilbert ei ole mukana. Onkohan ollut oma vai tallin päätös "suojella" Boonenia.

----------


## kuovipolku

> Ronden voittaja Philippe Gilbert ei ole mukana. Onkohan ollut oma vai tallin päätös "suojella" Boonenia.



Jos Gilbert on jossain vaiheessa ilmoittanut Roubaix'n tavoitteekseen, se on mennyt minulta ohi (mikä tietenkin on täysin mahdollista). Eihän hän sitä paitsi ole urallaan ajanut sen kuin kerran, vuonna 2007 sijoittuen ynnämuihin. Kokemuksen vähäisyys olisi joka tapauksessa pitänyt hänen ennakkosuosikkien ulkopuolella, vaikka kisa toki on sellainen jossa onnella ja tuurillakin on osansa tallin ja ajajan kykyjen lisäksi.

Minusta hänen "virallinen kommenttinsa" siitä että hän todella tarvitsee tähän väliin pienen breikin menestyäkseen Ardennien kilpailuissa on täysin uskottava ja jopa rehellinen.

----------


## Köfte

2012 P-R jäi mieleen kahdesta syystä. Tompan massiivihatka ja isäukon viimeinen vierailu meillä.
Pääsiäistä vietettiin tuolloin, kiviuuni paistoi lammasta Mysi Lahtisen malliin :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

> Jos Gilbert on jossain vaiheessa ilmoittanut Roubaix'n tavoitteekseen, se on mennyt minulta ohi (mikä tietenkin on täysin mahdollista).



Roubaix'n voittamalla taitaisi olla ainoa vähään aikaan, joka on voittanut 4 eri monumenttia, joten nykykunnolla ainakin minua kiinnostaisi. Viimeisin taitaa olla Sean Kelly. Mutta Ardenneilla pärjääminen on tietysti todennäköisempää.

----------


## CamoN

> Aika läskit renkaat. Onko Tarmac vai Roubaix kun mahtuu noin isot kumit?



Jos silmä ei valehtele, tuossa stemmin alla taitaa olla Roubaix'n Brain-vaimenninelementin haitarikumi. Tosin vähän kuvittelin että vain Quick-Stepillä ja Tompalla oli edelleen mahdollisuus saada alleen vannejarrulliset Roubaix't, näköjään muutkin on saaneet nätisti pyytämällä.

----------


## PeeHoo

OddsChecker arvioi voittajan:

1) Peter Sagan
2) Tom Boonen
3) John Degenkolb
4) Greg Van Avermaet
5) Alexander Kristoff

http://www.oddschecker.com/cycling/o...roubaix/winner

----------


## Jeesu

> Roubaix'n voittamalla taitaisi olla ainoa vähään aikaan, joka on voittanut 4 eri monumenttia, joten nykykunnolla ainakin minua kiinnostaisi. Viimeisin taitaa olla Sean Kelly. Mutta Ardenneilla pärjääminen on tietysti todennäköisempää.



Gilbert ilmoitti, että haluaa vielä Roubaixista ja Mila-San remosta voitot ja näiinollen olisi lunastanut kaikkien monumenttien voitot.

----------


## Warlord

Onko Veikkanen tai kukaan muu suomalainen pro ajanut Paris-Roubaixia?

----------


## OJ

Laukka ajoi joskus 90-luvulla muistaakseni. 

GvA taitaa olla ulkona ja Terpstra on tiimiautossa. Toisaalta Tony Martin näyttää vahvalta.

----------


## Munarello

Arenberg oli tänä vuonna armollinen. Ei tainnut kukaan mennä nurin. 

No mutta nyt. Sagan lähtee tiimikaverin kanssa irti eikä ketään tuntunut aluksi kiinnostavan seurata.  :Leveä hymy:  No tuli sieltä kaksi jamppaa (Stuyven ja Oss) mukaan, mutta tämä voi olla ratkaisevaa.

Edit: Ei se jostain syystä onnistunut, mutta onpa tullut sitä pyöräilyn rokkenrollia ja buugiwuugia nimimiesten alettua revittelemään.  :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Hih, Sagan iskee 77km päästä  :Hymy:

----------


## zander

Van Avermaet vahvoilla kun Sagankin tippui rengasrikon takia.

----------


## zander

Nii se vaan Avermaet pelas kylmästi kirin velodromilla! On huikee kevät.

----------


## apuajaja

Olihan siinä Stybarilla voiton avaimet kun oli ylhäällä kaarteessa ja muut alhaalla. Miksei lähtenyt?

----------


## Munarello

Kevät on jo pitkällä Ranskassa, taisivat sanoa että 23 astetta oli lämmintä tänään. Pitänee paikkansa, kun borateissa tarkenee.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Köfte

> Olihan siinä Stybarilla voiton avaimet kun oli ylhäällä kaarteessa ja muut alhaalla. Miksei lähtenyt?



Taisi vaan usko loppua kesken? Huima loppu kylläkin.

----------


## OJ

Sagan poltti tiiminsä ja sitten itsensä ja poistui takavasemmalla kun olisi pitänyt alkaa ajamaan. Tosin Boonen myös ajoi ihan liikaa ja liian aikaisin eikä kyennyt sen jälkeen ajamaan voitosta.

----------


## Esa S

Saganilla kaksi rengasrikkoa, ja ns. "pahoissa paikoissa",  eli niihin se meni.

----------


## OJ

Joutui GvA:kin odottelemaan uutta pyörää ei niin hyvässä paikassa. Saganin ja Boonenin nokittelu maksoi molemmille kärkisijan. Tai Boonen näytti olevan vähän myöhässä koko päivän vaikka taakia näytti olevan.

----------


## marco1

Meinaa mennä jäykistelyksi usein kun kyseessä on jonkun legendan viimeinen kisa.

 Aivan ansaittu voittohan se lopulta oli GvA:lle mutta jossain vaiheessa kaikki vaikuttivat jumittavan Boonenin ratkaisua odotellessa.

----------


## missile

Olihan se GVA:n kiihdytys peesistä maaliviivalle ihan hieno liike, jännitystä loppumetreille asti. Saganin ja Boonenin osalta vähän antikliimaksia koko loppumatka, ei tosin tullut täytenä yllätyksenä.

----------


## OJ

Se kyllä yllätti, että Boonenin porukka oli melko iso ja alle 30 keulaa perässä, mutta Boonenin käytettyä paukkunsa kukaan muu ei suostunut tekemään töitä. Ois luullu ainakin Lotto Soudalin olevan kiinnostunut ajamaan. Katusha ja LottoNL eivät varmaan ole kovin tyytyväisiä tuloksiinsa...

----------


## Markku Silvenius

GVA on tällä hetkellä niin kova, että ei ollenkaan selvää esim. Saganin voitto mies miestä vastaan kirissä. Tommeke ei missään tapauksessa. Olisi vaatinut min 3 podiumtason ajajan nypytyksen että GVA olisi ollut ulkona.

Hienoin mielestäni kuitenkin Gianni Moscon 22v!!

----------


## OJ

^Totta. Lisäksi tiimin ajo meni aika putkeen. Mutta Sagan vaikuttaa olevan vähän pihalla tai ei ainakaan samalla jalalla ja/tai asenteella liikkeellä kuin alkukeväästä. 

Saa nähdä tuleeko Mosconilta jatkoa. Jotenkin tuntuu, että viime vuosina on ollut paljon noita kerran onnistujia Roubaixissa, jotka eivät seuraavina vuosina enää pääse samoihin.

----------


## ilmora

Saganilla on ollut todella huonoa tuuria kahdessa viimeisimmässä kisassa. Roubaixin loppu olisi voinut olla toisenlainenkin, jos olisi ollut edes yksi rengasrikko vähemmän.

----------


## huotah

> Olihan siinä Stybarilla voiton avaimet kun oli ylhäällä kaarteessa ja muut alhaalla. Miksei lähtenyt?



Ehkä Stybar yritti usuttaa GvA:n kiriin ja olisi iskenyt itse ylhäältä peesiin, mutta GvA ei tarttunut koukkuun. Tai sitten vaan kantti loppui kesken, kun oli muutamaa kilometriä ennen velodromia jo testannut kiriä minkä GvA veti leikiten kiinni.

----------


## 90kg

Alt Paris-Roubaix: Avermaet tuli ensimmäisenä maaliin mutta Tom Boonen voitti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Googol

52. Amstel Gold Race, 16.4.



Lähtölista: http://www.procyclingstats.com/race/...2017_Startlist

Feltet dk:n suosikit:

***** Bryan Coquard
**** Sonny Colbrelli, Michael Matthews
*** Greg Van Avermaet, Alejandro Valverde, Philippe Gilbert, Fabio Felline, Michal Kwiatkowski
** Ben Swift, Michael Albasini, Daryl Impey, Enrico Gasparotto, Oliver Naesen, Jay McCarthy, Arthur Vichot
* Diego Ulissi, Petr Vakoc, Kristian Sbaragli, Simon Gerrans, Nathan Haas, Juan Jose Lobato, Zdenek Stybar, Baptiste Planckaert, Tosh van der Sande, Oscar Gatto, Paul Martens, Daniel Martin, Rui Costa, Tim Wellens, Tiesj Benoot, Patrick Konrad, Michael Valgren, Alberto Bettiol, Bob Jungels, Dion Smith

Jännä nähdä, millaiseksi kilpailu kehittyy uudella reitillä.  Tuleeko massakiri vai nähdäänkö ratkaisuja jo aiemmin?

----------


## jarit

Jotenkin on jäänyt fiilis poikkeuksellisen hienosta klassikko keväästä tähän mennessä. On ajettu lujaa, ratkaisut on tehty reilusti ennen maalia ja nähty hienoja sooloja, tai viimeisellä kilometrilla on keskimäärin 3 kuskia ratkomassa paremmuuttaan. Massakiri ratkaisuja on ollut keskimääräistä vähemmän. 
(Varmaan joku tilastonikkari osoittaa pian että tämä menee ihan normaaliin vaihteluväliin kisojen luonteen suhteen) .

----------


## Köfte

Kylmähermoinen ratkaisu Gilbertiltä eilen. Kovaa on kyllä ajettu tälle keväälle ja kelitkin
ovat olleet suotuisia ainakin toistaiseksi.

----------


## villef

Gilbert sivussa lopuista Ardennien klassikoista. Eilisessä kisassa kaatumisen takia joku pieni vaurio munuaisessa  (?) joka vaatii viikon levon.. Siihen nähden vielä kovempi suoritus eilen...

Lähetetty minun SM-G920F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Mattia

> Kylmähermoinen ratkaisu Gilbertiltä eilen.



Ite en tuota kohtaa kisasta nähnykkään. Vai tarkoitatko sitä, ett kun kaveri avas kirinsä iiiiiiihan liian aikasin, niin Kilpertti päätti (kylmähermosesti) olla jättäytymättä suosiolla kakkoseks ?

----------


## kuovipolku

^ Vertailun vuoksi: kuinka monta metriä ennen maalia Kwiatkowski avasi kirinsä lyödessään Peter Saganin Milano-Sanremossa ja kuinka monta hävitessään Philippe Gilbertille Amstel Gold Racessa?

Gilbert tosiaan sai kaatuessaan lievän ruhjeen munuaiseensa. Vamma vaatii vuorokauden tarkkailun sairaalassa ja sitten lepoa, mutta jos ei ilmesty mitään yllättävää, harjoittelun voi aloittaa jo tällä viikolla.





Samassa kasassa joka sattui kun oli ajettu noin 125 km kaatui mm. viime vuoden kakkonen, Astanan tanskalainen Michael Valgren joka ajoi maaliin pääjoukon mukana


http://sporza.be/cm/sporza/wielrennen/1.2953723#

----------


## Köfte

Tuonnepäin, eli G malttoi antaa Kvian polttaa hermonsa.

----------


## kuovipolku

Gilbert myös saattoi vähän paremmin muistaa että loppusuora ajetaan paitsi vastatuuleen myös loivaan vastamäkeen.

----------


## rhubarb

Eiköhän sillä vain ollut enemmän jalkaa.

----------


## TERU

> Eiköhän sillä vain ollut enemmän jalkaa.




Kyllä vaan, syke noussut katsojallakin tämän kevää klassikossa!

----------


## kuovipolku

Cycling Tipsin valokuvagalleria on (kuten yleensä) katselun arvoinen:

https://cyclingtips.com/2017/04/phot...stel-gold-race

----------


## Spica

Näkeekö tämän päivän kisaa jostain livenä?

----------


## Köfte

> Näkeekö tämän päivän kisaa jostain livenä?



Tuossa linkin takana vaihtoehtoja:

http://www.steephill.tv/classics/fleche-wallonne/#live

Niin, tietysti €urosport1 klo 15:30->

----------


## speedypete

€sport 1 kai näyttää

----------


## nopsako

> €sport 1 kai näyttää



Näin näyttää epg, 15:20-18:00, 2h40min lähetys, eli jossain vaiheessa 204,5km hyppää kyytiin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Philippe Gilbertin loukkaantuminen AGR:ssa oli arveltua ikävämpi: munuaisessa on repeämä ja toipuminen vaatii jopa kolmen viikon ajotauon. Näin ollen Gilbert joutuu jättämään kilpailuohjelmassaan olleet LBL:n (jonka hän voitti edellisenä huippukautenaan 2011) ja Giron (josta hän että edellisen kerran vuonna 2015 otti kaksi etappivoittoa).

----------


## Googol

103. Liege-Bastogne-Liege, 23.4.



Feltet.dk:n suosikit

***** Alejandro Valverde
**** Adam Yates, Michal Kwiatkowski
*** Simon Yates, Sergio Henao, Dan Martin, Rui Costa, Rigoberto Uran, Tom Dumoulin, Greg Van Avermaet
** Warren Barguil, Diego Rosa, Romain Bardet, Michael Woods, Dylan Teuns, Michael Albasini, Domenico Pozzovivo, Ion Izagirre, Louis Meintjes
* Nathan Haas, Davide Formolo, Samuel Sanchez, Roman Kreuziger, Enrico Gasparotto, Rafal Majka, Tim Wellens, Fabio Felline, Diego Ulissi, Rody Molard, Patrick Konrad, Rein Taaramae, Gianni Moscon, Pierre Latour, Giovanni Visconti, Damiano Caruso, Jarlinson Pantano, Arthur Vichot, Dario Cataldo, Tanel Kangert, David De La Cruz, Michael Matthews

----------


## villef

On se Vallu kyllä kunnossa...

Lähetetty minun Lenovo TB2-X30F laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Köfte

^ On. Suorastaan leikitellen napsi muut nousussa.
Giroa odotellessa...

----------


## .jon

On kondiskin kova, mutta Movistar myös toimii todella upeesti ja ennen kaikkea Valverde vaan ajaa taktisesti täydellisyyttä hipoen- aina oikeessa paikassa oikeeseen aikaan, ja tietää tarkasti omat rajansa. Ja useesti joku nuori hölmö (ei mainita Martinia nimeltä) vielä pelaa suoraan Valverden pussiin omilla väärillä ajotuksillaan. 

Joka tapauksessa mahtava kausi mahtavalta pyöräilijältä.

----------


## nopsako

Olihan taas kiva kisa, ja ennen kaikkea kolariton.. eipä ke kisassakaan vissiin isompia kasoja ollut. Tämän kevään klassikot ovat olleet todella viihdyttäviä.

----------


## mane

> On kondiskin kova, mutta Movistar myös toimii todella upeesti ja ennen kaikkea Valverde vaan ajaa taktisesti täydellisyyttä hipoen- aina oikeessa paikassa oikeeseen aikaan, ja tietää tarkasti omat rajansa. Ja useesti joku nuori hölmö (ei mainita Martinia nimeltä) vielä pelaa suoraan Valverden pussiin omilla väärillä ajotuksillaan.



Minun mielestäni Martin yritti ihan fiksusti: jos jättää ihan,  loppuun Valverde kirii ohi. Nyt ei ihan saanut tarpeeksi kaulaa. Jos V olisi ollut muutaman kuskin taaempana Martinin iskiessä, Martin olisi hyvinkin voinut voittaa. Vaan V:a on vaikea voittaa, koska on aika oikeassa paikassa.

----------


## TomTom

> Minun mielestäni Martin yritti ihan fiksusti: jos jättää ihan,  loppuun Valverde kirii ohi. Nyt ei ihan saanut tarpeeksi kaulaa. Jos V olisi ollut muutaman kuskin taaempana Martinin iskiessä, Martin olisi hyvinkin voinut voittaa. Vaan V:a on vaikea voittaa, koska on aika oikeassa paikassa.



Komppaan. Jotain erilaista on yritettävä, kun selvästikään viimeisten kahdensadan metrin aikana ei Valverdelle pärjää kukaan.

----------


## bluebike

Movistar/Valverde pelasi kovan taktisen pelin.  StNicolan jälkeen Formolo karkasi, ja perään muodostui pieni isojen poikien ryhmä, mutta "viisaasti" Vallu ja kumppani jäivät odottamaan,
että apu tulisi takaa.  Niinpä Movistar/Orica saivat peliin mukaan vielä apumiehiä, eikä Valverden tarvinnut tehdä töitä ennen viimeistä kilometriä. 
Lopussa Valverden uhkana olivat Martinin lisäksi kirikykyiset Matthews, Albalsini ja Kwiatkowski.

Martin tosiaan odotetusti hyökkäsi, mutta ehkäpä liian kovaa (tahi aikaisin).     Kokemuksellaan Valverde tiesi luultavasti tarkalleen, missä kohtaa hänen pitäisi hyökätä, että hän tavoittaisi Martinin mäen päällä kulmassa
ja millainen isku hapottaisi kiritykit.   Kulmaan tultaessa se oli oikeastaan game-over. 

Ehkä Valverde on menettänyt loppunopeudestaan jotain viime vuosina, mutta kestävyysominaisuuksien parantuessa, hän on pystyy lähtemään loppu-nykäisyyn usein paljon vahvempana.    Huy ja Ans käyvät ilmeisen loistavasti 
hänelle   mäki+lopussa tasoittuu, jolloin hän pystyy oikealla tekemään tuon loppu-nykäisyn.

Harmi vain, että QS:n Alaphilippe ja Phil olivat poissa pelissä.  Heillä olisi voinut olla sanansa sanottavana. 

Gilbert on menestynyt tänä vuonna lähes vastakkaisella taktiikalla kuin Vallu.  Iskemällä jo kymmeniä kilometrejä ennen maalia (joo Rondessa joukkue teki myös hyvän esityön).
Movistar on taas joukkueena täysin keskittynyt tuomaan Vallun viimeiseen nousuun hyvässä asemassa.     Amstetelissa tämä taktiikka kostautui, kun pääjoukko hajosi "liian" aikasin, eikä Valverdellä ollut apua, 
eikä Rojas pystynyt sabotoimaan irtiottoa.

----------


## OJ

Mun silmään Valverde näyttää yhtä vahvalta, ellei vahvemmalta, kuin aikaisemmin. 

Ihan mielenkiintoisia kommentteja kuskien ikää koskien (tällä foorumilla ja muualla). Nuoren kuskin raja on noussut jonnekin 3-kympin korville ja 4-kymppiä lähestyvä kuski edustaa "uutta sukupolvea"...

----------


## plr

Valverde on näyttänyt erittäin vahvalta tällä kaudella. Tällä 37-vuotiaalla on selvästi hyvät valmentautumismenetelmät, joilla tulosta tulee.

----------


## Kommuutteri

> Valverde on näyttänyt erittäin vahvalta tällä kaudella. Tällä 37-vuotiaalla on selvästi hyvät valmentautumismenetelmät, joilla tulosta tulee.



Kuulenko häivähdyksen sarkasmia ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## plr

Voihan sitä niinkin tulkita.  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Eiku Vallu vaan halusi voittaa kovemmin kuin kukaan muu ja treenasi koko talven ihan sikana sillä välin kun muut vaan pelasivat videopelejä ja joivat bisseä...tjmsp.

----------


## buhvalo

Laji on taas puhdistunut tasolle etten viitsi edes katsoa kisoja.

----------


## r.a.i

Voisko D-hörhöt mennä huutelemaan aiheelle omistettuun ketjuun?

----------


## PekkaO

Jep. D-mieheksi julistetaan, jos on voittanut kisan. Näyttö on vastaansanomaton: Oli muita nopeampi.

----------


## marco1

Velonews pohtii Valverden menestystä tässä artikkelissa: http://www.velonews.com/2017/04/comm...alverde_436574

Itse katselin noita kevään voittoja siten että olin joka kerta varma jonkun muun voitosta... Kai se telkkari vääristää jäljellä olevaa matkaa niin paljon ettei sitä näe kunnolla. Kylmät hermot Valverdellä (kuka sillä on DS:änä) kun malttaa odottaa siihen viimeiseen iskupaikkaan.

----------


## CamoN

En ole ikinä arvostanut Valverdeä kummemmin, koska en ole pitänyt häntä erityisen vahvana ajajana. Enkä pidä vieläkään, mutta kunnioitusta herättää tuo kokemuksen tuoma varmuus, erinomainen taktinen silmä ja sen tukena varmaankin vielä Movistarin joukkueenjohtaja. Eikä siitä tietysti ole mitään epäilystä etteikö pohjat olisi kunnossa, kun pystyy taistelemaan kärjessä kisasta toiseen. Se on ilmiömäistä, että osaa aina sijoittua oikein välttäen kolareita ja säästäen energiaa ratkaisupaikkoihin, joista sitten osaa ottaa irti maksimaalisen tuloksen.

----------

